# what next



## donie (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a comptia+ and a MCP just got a grant to do my ECDL. As thats what there asking for over here.Still cant get a job what is the next and best cert i can learn to improve myself


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Comptia Net + or CISCO accademy. 

You need networking.

Next step is to work from home part-time self employed. Full time if you can.

Then add.

"Self employed proffessional support technician. customer facing role with esablished client base."

To your CV.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you are already a MCP, check and see what other exams you need to get your MCSA or MCSE.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Getting Network+ or a CCNA is good, however I should note there is a significant difference in what is being taught (and its difficulty) between the two. I found Network+ to be very easy to obtain with its content being rather general and the exam to be easy (700/1000 or better). The CCNA on the other hand is mainly geared towards Cisco products with a focus in routing (though there is other networking involved) and its exams are a heck of a lot more difficult than Network+ (80% or better as well as each sub-section being 80%+).

By the way if you obtain the A+ and Network+ certifications they can count towards your MCSA (taking place of the elective).


----------



## donie (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheers all i thought the network + was the way to go then perhaps security or any other suggestions would be appreciated Im not sure what empoyers are looking for at the momment


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually employers are looking more at experience. You best bet would be to start out at a chain store like bestbuy or CompUSA just to get something on your resume.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> Actually employers are looking more at experience. You best bet would be to start out at a chain store like bestbuy or CompUSA just to get something on your resume.


Scary but true. While certifications definitely do help, experience is key.


----------



## donie (Mar 28, 2006)

All taken onboard experiance is the key. To travel to compusa would be difficult:grin: There is Dell in glasgow i will try first my (resume) is on the way as we type


----------

